# looking at another



## b 17 fan (Aug 18, 2018)

I am looking at this Pacemaker that a friend has had since he was a kid and am looking for a fair price estimate to give him for it . I don't want to under pay him if he gives me a low price . Lets see if you guys are inline with my number I have .Solid rider with many incorrect parts.https://photos.app.goo.gl/u5oXYfvFzniaj1AeA


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 19, 2018)

true lots of incorrect parts and wrong engine should have a J motor but it has the built in generator that alone is worth 400-500 if working ,im guessing 2500-3000


----------

